# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Cooley Video - 2215 Grafts - 15 Months

## Haircenter

This patient was in mid-40s when he came to see us.  He had been taking finasteride for twenty years and had noticed progressive thinning in the past few years.  We switched him to dutasteride to inhibit further loss.  We performed FUSS consisting of 2,215 grafts and PRP/ACell.  He is shown 15 months later.  The grafts went in the frontal third and the PRP/ACell thickened up the mid-scalp and crown.

----------

